# cycling new tank



## cosmo (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been cycling my 55G tank with 6 African Cichlids for 2 weeks now.
I made sure to do plenty of water changes and for the past 5 days my readings are as follows.
Ammonia- 0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-10ppm.
So I'm just wondering if the Nitrate level is safe for my fish. and How long should I wait until I can add more fish.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

nitrates are great, the general rule is to keep nitrates under 30. You can add a couple more fish now


----------

